# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Wingshaw's 2019 Mapvember

## Wingshaw

Hi all. I wanted to have another go at a month-long challenge, and I was too late for Inktober, so I've decided to do a Mapvember thread. This month, though, rather than following any list of prompts or structured plan, I'm just going to focus on finishing off a bunch of things I have in the pipeline: old challenge maps, abandoned projects, small doodles that I never got round to completing, and several of my [m]April 2018 maps...

So, to kick it all off, here's my first post. It's also a little bit of a cheat, as the map I am trying to finish is one that I started about 4 days ago. Anyways, hope y'all like it  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 01*

----------


## Wingshaw

And here's day 2. Sorry about the bad image quality  :Confused:  ...

Wingshaw

*Day 02*

----------


## Chashio

Nice! And very useful direction for Mapvember...finishing up a bunch of older stuff would feel really good.  :Smile:  I hope you get done what you want.

----------


## DrWho42

exquisitely done! great job wingshaw  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Your last year's run was amazing, I look forward to see it continued  :Wink:

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

@Thom: your encouragement on some of my unfinished maps is a big part of what motivated me to set this particular challenge this year, so thank you  :Smile: 

----------------

Anyway...

I forgot to post my progress for day 3, so here it is.

Wingshaw

*Day 03*

----------


## Wingshaw

And this is day 4. Which, incidentally, is now finished. I might do some minor adjustments here and there, but for all intents and purposes, I'm calling this map done for Mapvember  :Smile: 

(I'll try to scan it and post a better version later this week)

Wingshaw

*Day 04*

----------


## Ilanthar

Wow, it's glorious!

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Ilanthar  :Smile: 

Here's day 5. This is from last year's [m]April, and one of my favourite from that challenge. I'm not quite sure I like the labels here. Or the forest or towns. What do you guys all think?

Wingshaw

*Day 05*

----------


## Wingshaw

Time for the next update. Here's day 6  :Smile:  I remember that this was a bit of a favourite from my [m]April series last year. So, time to finish it off.

Wingshaw

*Day 06*

----------


## Wingshaw

And, for day 7, it is done  :Very Happy: 

This map was originally intended as an homage to the style of maps mastered by tainotim and Blaidd Drwg. I hope I managed to capture something of their excellence. I found it very difficult to keep this style consistent - in terms of everything from line weight to building scale to shading.

Wingshaw

*Day 07*

----------


## Wingshaw

Another day, and another finished map. I'm very happy at how many I'm managing to finally finish!  :Smile:  This is another of my maps from last year's [m]April.

Wingshaw

*Day 08*

----------


## Larb

I really like that one - a sideview map is one I haven't tried so far.

----------


## jshoer

Wow, that day 7 map is fantastic! That's an excellent bird's-eye view with a lot of details. I like the pencil shading on all the little houses.

----------


## delgondahntelius

I really like that map! But finishing a map you started a year ago is like cheating isn't it?? hmm??
Reminds of a rather famous old mages tower whose name begins with D!!

Del

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks all  :Smile:  If I manage to convince you to do a side-view map, Larb, then I'll consider this entire thread worthwhile! I'm very much enjoying your own mpavember thread this year  :Smile: 




> I really like that map! But finishing a map you started a year ago is like cheating isn't it?? hmm??


The purpose of my mapvember this year is to finish old maps that I have lying around, so I thing this one fits  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, time for another update (a little bit late today). Here is day 09: there's a little bit of a story behind this one, but I'll provide that when I post it to the Finished Maps forum at the end of the month. For now, all I'll say is that the linework was a project in making small maps very fast (as some may know, I've been struggling to speed up my process for a while now). I finished the linework sometime in Sep/Oct, and moved on to colour it for mapvember.

Comments and critiques are very welcome  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 09*

----------


## Wingshaw

And here is day 10: continuation (and completion) of day 9!

Wingshaw

*Day 10*

----------


## delgondahntelius

Looking great!

----------


## Ilanthar

Awesome work! I love that city view and the side view of the building, in particular.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Del and Ilanthar  :Smile: 

Here's day 11: finishing off my airship plan from [m]April 2018.

Wingshaw

*Day 11*

----------


## J.Edward

This thread is rockin. Great work, George  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks John  :Smile: 

Okay, so here's day 12, and the completion of the airship. This one isn't my favourite, but I think it will be much better when I colour and shade it - which probably won't happen this month.

Wingshaw

*Day 12*

----------


## Wingshaw

And this one is day 13. This was another map I created in [m]April last year (there's a lot them, eh??). It was originally inspired especially by Jared Blando's work, but I liked the rather Japanese feeling of the style, so I have decided to emphasise that as I work towards finishing it. Today I spent an hour just drawing in the border!

Hope you like it (and sorry about the poor picture quality)  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 13*

----------


## Voolf

That some awesome stuff you got here Wingshaw. Really nice !

----------


## delgondahntelius

Great Job!! Those look like Blando mountains  :Very Happy: 

Del

----------


## arsheesh

Ooh, those mountains are gorgeous!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks guys  :Smile: 

Here's the next stage of this regional map. 2 hours of work today, and very slow progress, but I'm liking the Japanese-theme more and more...

Wingshaw

*Day 14*

----------


## Wingshaw

Running a bit late with this one, but here's day 15. Day 16 will come tomorrow...

Once again, the picture quality isn't great. I'll post a better quality picture at the end of the month, as with all of these maps  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 15*

----------


## Wingshaw

Here's day 16, and the 7th map I've finished this month. I have to say, I'm very pleased with this map (although the attached picture doesn't do it justice)  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 16*

----------


## Wingshaw

Alright, day 17, another of last year's [m]April works.

Phew, this one's tough. It's very detailed, and I spent two hours today just doing the farmland. And not all the farmland, just the bits in the top left. I suspect I'll be spending a while on this map...

(Also, it seems that as I go further into Mapvember, the photos I take of the maps get worse and worse, and today's is a shocker. I might try to upload a better quality picture tomorrow, because this one's so bad!)

Wingshaw

*Day 17*

----------


## Ilanthar

I don't even know how you manage to do such quality maps in a day...

----------


## delgondahntelius

Your right, that second pircture is blurry as I can make out only the general shapes of buildings and towers. But I like your city style, is it going to be colored when you get done with it?

Del

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Ilanthar and Del  :Smile: 

@Del: yes, I think this city map would look particularly good when coloured, so I'll definitely try to do that. But not in Mapvember.

So, here's day 18, and day 19 following in just a moment...

Wingshaw

*Day 18*

----------


## Wingshaw

And day 19. I tried to do something to the border, but I'm not sure I like it, so will probably get rid of it eventually. Slow progress today, but at least there _is_ some progress...

Wingshaw

*Day 19*

----------


## ThomasR

Those are all magnificent George !

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Thom  :Smile: 

Here's day 20.

Wingshaw

*Day 20*

----------


## Wingshaw

Here comes day 21. Yesterday was quite a long day of drawing, but the results are worth it, in my opinion. The city area and surrounds are now complete, and only the border still needs to be done. Hopefully finish it all off today.

I know the picture is a little bit blurry (aren't they all, eh?), but if you have any comments I'm always happy to receive 'em  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 21*

----------


## Voolf

One of the best Mapvembers I ever seen!

----------


## Wingshaw

Thank you Voolf  :Smile: 

Here's day 22, and the city map finally finished! I spent over 3 hours drawing the border last night, but I'm pleased with the result. For day 23, I think I'll look for something simpler and quicker to work on...

Wingshaw

*Day 22*

----------


## Larb

I think the end result looks great.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Larb  :Smile: 

Here's day 23. After the ordeal of the last map I worked on, I wanted something quick and easy, so decided to finish this simple little map I started in last year's [m]April.

Wingshaw

*Day 23*

----------


## Wingshaw

For day 24, I went back to a city map I started earlier this year: Keretara was my submission to the June 2019 challenge (map something underwater), but unfortunately I didn't get a chance to put more than a single day into it, and so it never advanced beyond a sketch. It got a lot of positive feedback, though, so I thought I'd try to finish it as part of my Mapvember thread  :Smile: 

Anyway, this will probably take a while to complete, so I expect I'll spend the rest of the month getting this linework sorted out.

Feedback and comments always welcome  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 24*

----------


## Wingshaw

Here's day 25. Continuing with the frame.

Wingshaw

*Day 25*

----------


## arsheesh

These are all really great.  I'm inspired by your diligence with this challenge.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Wingshaw

Thank you Arsheesh  :Smile: 

Well, I'm quite late in uploading this, but here's day 26 (day 27 will follow in just a moment).

Finally finished the border on this map.

Wingshaw

*Day 26*

----------


## Wingshaw

And, now day 27. I've finally gotten started on the city itself, and it's painstaking but quite satisfying work. Happy to hear your thoughts  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 27*

----------


## Wingshaw

Day 28 and the city part of the map is basically finished.

Wingshaw

*Day 28*

----------


## Wingshaw

And here comes day 29  :Smile:  I've now finished this underwater city map. I'm not 100% sure the mountains in the background work, but I think they'll do.

Only one more day left, and I'm not sure what map I'll work on next  :Question: 

Wingshaw

*Day 29*

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Impressive piece! Filled with detail, and a true artist's imagination.

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks MMM

I was travelling over the weekend, so didn't have much time for day 30. But, I've also finished all of the maps I planned on working on over the month, so decided to use the last day of the challenge for something a little different.

So, this is just a rough sketch of a map I started. It is inspired by the song Dirty Paws, by Of Monsters and Men. I'll try to finish it eventually, but it isn't a priority at the moment  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

*Day 30*

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh wow, Wingshaw ! This underwater city looks truely amazing ! You could also do real marvels with it colored !

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks Misty  :Smile:  It will get coloured eventually, but not for a while.

Wingshaw

----------

